# What's your artistic guilty pleasure?



## Naresie (Oct 16, 2017)

Ya know what I'm talking about, the things you just can't keep yourself from drawing and doodling all the time when you really should be productive, or alternatively as a consumer what you can't stop searching for, commission, or add to your favorite collection.

Apologies if this thread is somehow in the wrong place or if the title is misleading.

To start this thread of I'll start-

When I was younger I was drawing too many freaking wolves, I think that kind of crippled my artistic flexibility for a while lol.

Nowadays I'm having a hard time staying away from the Blur/Smudge function and going too wild with it when doing digital art in Paint Tool SAI.

Curious what other peeps are gonna write!


----------



## Krikri (Oct 16, 2017)

My would be too many sketch lines - know how some artists can get the right line with 2-3 strokes? It takes me a million and one.


----------



## Naresie (Oct 16, 2017)

Krikri said:


> My would me too many sketch lines - know how some artists can get the right line with 2-3 strokes? It takes me a million and one.



Oh yeah, I definitely understand the feeling on that one, I used to ruin drawings doing that. >.<


----------



## Yantiskra (Oct 16, 2017)

Sketching over 9000 comics, but hardly ever finishing them, so they remain just doodles.
HELP xD


----------



## MissNook (Oct 16, 2017)

I usually draw spooky eyes and crooked noses when I'm idle (kinda common, I think... since some of my friends do the same XD)

When I was younger I liked to just draw a lot of black line with my pen, till the moment the paper would be so thin, one more streak would rip it. And I was drawing mice on my class papers and they would make a story if all of them where put together, but I began to draw them on my exam papers too and the teacher didn't like that so I stopped and the story never ended (I think they where in space, meeting a bunch of alien who were giant letters with a collective mind when I stopped  )


----------



## BasketWeaver (Oct 16, 2017)

I usually draw angry faces lol or derpy faces :3


----------



## Dongding (Oct 16, 2017)

I seem to always draw figures facing leftish, rightish, or head on. Rarely draw a backside... more of a weakness than a pleasure.


----------



## defunct (Oct 16, 2017)

Until I was maybe like 15 I pretty much drew nothing but guns then moved on to vehicles which rendered me completely incapable of drawing animals, or anything organic for that matter, until early this year when I started experimenting with it. Sometimes I still can't help myself and end up drawing props and background objects far more detailed than I draw the characters


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 16, 2017)

Too much eraser. Way too much.


----------



## Diiragon (Oct 16, 2017)

I use that lasso tool way way way too much. I know it's better just to erase and redraw but I always find myself taking the short cut haha. Lazy for life.


----------



## TheRealKingKoopa (Oct 16, 2017)

Doing pixel art, I have a habit of accidentally doing the whole image on one layer. "I should sketch out a thumbnail quickly and then do the proper lineart on top of it" ... "This is actually pretty good, I should be able to get away with refining these lines and then coloring it" ... "Perhaps I should add a few background items as well to make sure my composition is good" ... "I should add some quick shading to make sure I have all the forms correct" ... "I should also color these things in so I can easily differentiate between them" ... "Oops I just finished it"


----------



## Bonbon (Oct 16, 2017)

Overly gratuitous, sketchy close up expressions and derp squiggles. Also quarter turn portraits seems like my default.

Ladies. I draw ladies all the time. Not that I have trouble with masculine figures, ironically. I just tend more toward ladies and androgeny.


----------



## Kezi Avdiivka (Oct 16, 2017)

Most artist's I commission I usually RP with

is niiiiiiiiice


----------



## spiderwolves (Oct 16, 2017)

mollusks!!!! especially snails and cuttlefish. They're just so fun to doodle. and the snails feel like they're at home on the margins of my notes.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Oct 19, 2017)

Not sure if this counts but while inking or coloring digital stuff, i like to delete and redraw characters' mouths and make them talk by using the undo function or toggling layers on and off. i also like to grab a layer or two or three and make my characters dance or walk around like puppets.


----------



## Amynhotep (Oct 19, 2017)

Bonbon said:


> Also quarter turn portraits seems like my default.


Honestly this is me to a fault, it's all I ever draw lmao.

I'm also guilty of being a bit too obsessed with glowy luminosity on Sai


----------



## KrissySempaiArt (Nov 13, 2017)

Tbh
Big boobs and facing at a 3/4 angel and non human but non anthro characters
I really love to draw NSFW stuff , not nessicarily fetish work . I just really like to draw the ladies lol


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 14, 2017)

Jay Naylor... definitely my guilty pleasure... he does some amazing stuff, a lot of it is herm or he/she stuff, and while im so totally not into that stuff, I can typically overlook that with his work because its so good


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Nov 14, 2017)

Doing a lot of bokeh or black & white photography. Or both at the same time.


----------



## Pipistrele (Nov 14, 2017)

Taking a break


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 14, 2017)

Pipistrele said:


> Taking a break



hey I like your new pic by the way!!


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Nov 14, 2017)

Pipistrele said:


> Taking a break


i certainly feel the _guilt_ but not the _pleasure_. i wish i could just keep going but i always need frequent breaks. it wouldn't be so bad if i could get things rolling again but whenever i put my pen/stylus down, there's a high chance i'll get distracted by something else and forget to come back.


----------



## RhelArts (Nov 17, 2017)

making a ton of self-indulgent oc sketches and NEVER. EVER. FINISHING THEM.


----------



## Baalf (Nov 17, 2017)

My room is littered with pictures of fatfurs. Usually I tend to draw in a variation of Akira Toryama style, but most of my characters are also supposed to be tanky fighters who use fat as a means of defense. I wonder if I just like dense designs. A lot of my favorite characters have dense, meaty designs that are USUALLY fat but can just have really thick limbs. It might be the size-pressence I like about fatfurs and other bulky designs, but at the same time I feel like, if the details are toned down and a character's just round and spherical or muscular rather than blobbish fat, then they often have a playful, huggable appearance to them.

I do realize, however, that these are fantasy characters. I've been meaning to draw a picture of one of my characters clarifying this, but I haven't gotten around to it yet.


----------



## Juniper (Nov 20, 2017)

doing too many sketches and lack of bg, also rarely draw facing-forward. enjoy drawing anthros and girls, boys are difficult atm lol


----------



## Zerohi (Nov 20, 2017)

all my art tends to have a dark blue background (as seen in my profile photo) I just always use it even if I originally wanted something different.
and the fact I have tons of unfinished drawings


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 20, 2017)

Currently, drawing on the wrong layer. 

Letting the computer sleep with Krita open, which means the pen needs every program rebooted to function again.


----------



## ArtVulpine (Nov 20, 2017)

I hand sketch my art first, then scan it onto my computer, then trace over my art using FireAlpaca before coloring and shading it. 

Why? 

Well, I have trouble drawing a picture from scratch on the computer. I'm not sure why. Maybe it's the surface of the tablet or the pen. Maybe it's having to look up at the screen while not looking at the surface that I'm drawing. I don't know.


----------



## silveredgreen (Nov 20, 2017)

Humanoid men with long hair and skirts. I need to stop.


----------



## Jay98 (Nov 20, 2017)

Artistic guro. The kind that's art and not just made for shock value or gross out factor. I believe gore and mutation can be beautiful and doesn't have to be disgusting. I'm not saying it has to be cute but if you look at things like Pan's Labyrinth for example, it's beautiful in its macabre theme, truly creative and fascinating to look at at, a feat for the eyes.


----------



## Ciderfine (Dec 12, 2017)

Seeing artwork done with care, respect and fun focus with easy to prove talent.


----------



## Diretooth (Dec 12, 2017)

This is both for art and writing, but when you get a pen that just glides _so_ smoothly against paper and you feel as though the events of the past aligned just for that specific moment.


----------



## Yvvki (Dec 12, 2017)

When you draw the lineart without any gaps so when you go to color you're not re-doing the lines again. ;v;


----------



## Pompadork (Dec 12, 2017)

I have tons of doodles of the dude I have a crush on. ;;;0;;; He did a really cute Pokemon gijinka cosplay and I just love doodling dumb little pictures of him everywhere it's so laME



oh and drawing my ocs thicc af but 
who doesnt


----------



## Magnavox (Dec 12, 2017)

Not drawing furries.  Also, only using watercolor even though I need acrylic.




can you forgive me?


----------



## Sunburst_Odell (Dec 12, 2017)

Cats. I draw them way too much


----------



## ditta_ragdoll (Dec 13, 2017)

Drawing women. I'm beginning to fear I have some repressed sexuality shit because of it. Chunky women especially.  Thicc babes give me life. God forbid I ever post them tho.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 13, 2017)

Scenes of destruction. I try to draw a city or something and I keep thinking "You know, what if this city was carpet bombed?"


----------



## Everaven (Dec 13, 2017)

Ohh my artistic guilty pleasure is for sure drawing simple dragon headshots. In fact, that was just about all I drew for the longest time! I loved drawing dragons cause dragons don't really exist so they can look however you want them too and I found that very comforting ^~^
Although the dragon thing still comes up sometimes for me, a more recent "guilty pleasure" is that I tend to draw everything from the side, often with lack of background  It is something I am working hard to change~


----------



## EN1GMAT1C (Dec 20, 2017)

*Thick. Line art.* The line art process is time consuming but makes the final piece feel satisfying for me. I use vector lines so ALL of my artwork has real nice varying thick line work. Always. It has to be
*Thicc.*

That and drawing monster boys for myself. I wish I can hug them <3


----------



## pediachnid (Jan 1, 2018)

drawing incredibly thin limbs, pure black bodys, or complete luminescence to avoid shading


----------



## Twopaw Tarnished-Silver (Jan 8, 2018)

Footpaws. You put a scribble pad in front of me, the most likely thing I'll draw on the spur of the moment is a righteous plantigrade footpaw or two. o_o God forbid I lose that desire.

Example (also on a scribble pad):





-2Paw.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 8, 2018)

Twopaw Tarnished-Silver said:


> Footpaws. You put a scribble pad in front of me, the most likely thing I'll draw on the spur of the moment is a righteous plantigrade footpaw or two. o_o God forbid I lose that desire.
> 
> Example (also on a scribble pad):
> 
> ...


Those are some *t h i c c *legs


----------



## Twopaw Tarnished-Silver (Jan 8, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> Those are some *t h i c c *legs



Hee, aye. My Auntie is very well-built!

-2Paw.


----------



## Inkblooded (Jan 8, 2018)

drawing intentionally shitty MS paint doodles (see my icon) to shitpost and vent


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Jan 8, 2018)

overly complex backgrounds. Love drawing them, but they're realistically time sinks which involve a hundred or so colours, and I have a nagging feeling that many of the times the level of detail and time I spent isn't worth it. The background takes 12 times longer to do than the characters.

However I have a tendency to draw steampunk or victorian era characters. Give me something to sketch you'll probably get a lady in a corset and soon there will be a massive park including far off details in the background. Used to draw those scenes before I got to drawing anything living. It's a bit of a weakness.

But my guiltiest pleasure is night skies with stars. I found a quick way to make them and they're sooo pretty!


----------



## GenkeiZwei (Jan 9, 2018)

Spending way too much time creating a pose, drawing the sketch over and over again, finally being happy with it, starting to draw the outlines and then taking a break and never getting back to finishing it. Not really a pleasure but a flaw of mine.

Doodling characters with exaggerate facial features, such as big lumpy nose, like a gazzilion wrinkles, huge lips, freaky eyes and epic eyebrows which transcende the boarders of the head.


----------



## SuperNaturalHorse (Jan 30, 2018)

When you paint and you don't have to repaint everyting and when you get to work with brand new paint.


----------



## Yuukari-nee (Feb 1, 2018)

Girls with VERY bigs boobs and bottom of cute guys...I never public my sketches of that. X,DDD


----------



## SuperNaturalHorse (Feb 1, 2018)

Puts Yuukari-nee's hands on my 49 C cup boobies now you can have yourself a nice feel cutiepie .


----------



## SuperNaturalHorse (Feb 1, 2018)

I tried to post a pic of my busty friends cupcakes but it did not load sorry naughty man.


----------

